# When do they calm down?



## Debles

2-3 years old. LOL!!!

Training is the key!!!

It just depends. My last two goldens have always been pretty calm. Even as pups. Max, was pretty rambunctious till at least 3.


----------



## guccigucci

lucky to have a golden that is calm from pup


----------



## olik

mine is 3.Have not seen calmdowns yet.


----------



## paula bedard

Your girl sounds like my Ike. He was 2 in January. We have so few visitors to our home that each time someone does venture over, Ike goes nuts. He had learned proper behavior as a pup and adolescent but it all went our the window last fall. I'm thinking of taking him to Obedience class again to refresh his meet and greet skills.

Just this morning a group of Jehovah's Witnesses came down our driveway while Ike was out. Let's just say, he was OVERJOYED to see them.  I was watching from upstairs and could't get outside to Ike before he noticed them. I overheard the gentleman say " You haven't been trained." Yes he has, just needs it again.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Caue is almost two and still goes bonkers when he meets new people. I still have to warn people that he bites every new person he meets. : (Not hard but he insists on mouthing everyones arm when he meets them.)


----------



## BIGDAWG

guccigucci said:


> i have a 2 yr and 3 months female golden, when she is hyper when new/old guest comes she just goes crazy and grabs anything she can with her mouth just to calm herself down....so my questions is when do they calm down?



They DON'T!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

12! : But seriously I've found 3 to be the perfect Golden age. Encourage her to go get her toy to hold in her mouth when people come - I found it helped calm Griff a bit. 

My Jake would automatically run and find something to hold in his mouth when he greeted people. He especially liked to grab one of the baby's toys, it was never anything special, just the first thing he could find.


----------



## mullietucksmom

Goldens are out for fun, fun, fun. ^Spark^ know everyone that came through the door were coming just to see him... When he was very young I'd put him on lead and keep him next to my chair. But he did best when he was in my lap... I miss that 67 exact lbs.


----------



## Maggies mom

I have 2- 4 year olds and one is very mellow(hes always been mellow) and the other is hyper, have one that is going to be 3 in June and she is *more high energy *then she was as a puppy , dont see her calming down in the near future, and the 2 year old has a pretty good energy level.


----------



## Florabora22

Gosh, I think Carmella was 5 or 6 before she mellowed down. She was pretty nutsy. :


----------



## dogluver04

Chloe was always pretty calm.. Very laidback.. Even as a pup in obedience classes she was mellow. her trainer commented one day on how laid back she was! but Cedar.. oh my gosh, she is the total opposite. I cant wait for her to grow up and calm down.. lol Im hoping one day ill wake up and she will finally take after Chloe


----------



## California Blonde

Golden's are the CLOWNS of the DOG WORLD .
Have you ever seen a CALM CLOWN ???
My girl was 5 1/2 before she STARTED to CALM DOWN.

A dog trainer told me once the trouble with a Golden is
when they turn 1 year old you have a 60 pound puppy
until about 5 or 6 years old.
They grow up real slow.
They want to stay a puppy as long as they can.
So just enjoy your puppy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

> My girl was 5 1/2 before she STARTED to CALM DOWN.


My boy is 5 yrs 3 months. I hope I see some calming in the next 3 months too! He is truly a high energy dog (even though he is hypothyroid).


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Oaklys Dad said:


> Caue is almost two and still goes bonkers when he meets new people. I still have to warn people that he bites every new person he meets. : (Not hard but he insists on mouthing everyones arm when he meets them.)


LMAO  gotta taste the newbies, making sure they're good :doh:

My boys are like that, the girls just play nudge til they drop, lol :doh:


----------



## goldengirls28

I have the same issue with my dog going nuts when people come over to the house. She jumps and runs and rolls and just goes insane for about 5-10mins...then she's ok. 
I asked a trainer for advice and she said get a friend or family member to help you out on a training lesson or two. Offer them lots of food or wine lol
What you do is have them ring or knock...when the dog goes crazy put him/her in a sit stay. Go answer the door, if the dog gets up and moves just close the door and make them wait outside until the dog sits and stays. Keep doing this until the guest can come in and take off their coat and shoes without the dog getting up. Then release the dog. If the dog jumps on them, have them cross their arms, look up and say "OFF". When the dog has all 4s on the ground, they can then pet and say hello to the dog. If the dog jumps, have them cross their arms and look up and say "OFF" again. By not looking, touching, praising the dog, the dog will learn that they only get attention if they are down on all 4s. 
I did it, and it's working! She is much better when people come to the house. I can answer the door and know she'll sit and stay. She's not perfect yet, but she's getting much better!
Hope that helps...


----------



## Bogart'sMom

It's quiet amusing, Bogart is a Therapy dog and at our visits and also on outings/walks he is perfect meeting people on leash and off leash. At home when we have visitors the first min he is still a little hyper but after that again perfect. He does have a lot of training but at home I guess I never pushed it so much. He has calmed down alot since he was 2.5 to 3 years old. He is almost 4 now.
All the best,


----------



## FlyingQuizini

guccigucci said:


> ....so my questions is when do they calm down?


Doesn't happen magically. Age + training is the answer! The key is YOU doing something when people come to the door to help them be successful. Best bet is to work them one at a time. If they each can't be calm as visitors enter when it's just them, they won't be able to do it next to each other.


----------



## PeanutsMom

Peaches is one that has to grab something in her mouth, she will frantically search for something to grab if someone comes to the door and she is two. Buddy is 3 and gets very hyper and jumpy with visitors or even us. My calm one is Peanut, he is two, he has been very calm every since we added Buddy and Peaches to the pack. He no longer chews up toys and shoes and is an all around good boy


----------



## Doodle

I think Chip was about 6 when he started to mellow out a little, at least to the point where he didn't maul people who came to our house! Brady is a quite a bit better, and I think because of training. My husband and I have REALLY worked with him on polite greetings. We're not totally there yet and Brady does still occasionally jump up, but for the most part he goes nuts when someone is approaching the house, then he runs and grabs the nearest toy, we have him sit and wait while our guest comes in the house, then we release him and he runs circles around our guest while they pet him (ideally he should sit while they pet him, but you have to choose your battles...at least he's not jumping on them). It's quite the routine! But hey, they're PEOPLE DOGS!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Comet was 3 when the switch flipped, but he always did remain an excited visitor greeter.

Daki took a year longer, but as long as Comet wasn't being too much of a smooch, he really made me proud the way he dealt with visitors.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

He's only 15 weeks, but I think Gilmour may be a handful too 

He's gone from needing help up onto the couch, to clawing his way up by himself, to jumping up rather normally, to now doing flying leaps. And he don't always land on the un-occupied side of the couch 

It's getting to the point where I need to wear a cup just to watch TV LOL


----------



## Muddypaws

BIGDAWG said:


> They DON'T!!!


I have to go along with this. Mine go bonkers when someone comes over. We try and progress a little but we don't get many visitors so each time is a new time. Our dog sitter was very bad too, she was so happy to see them that she encouraged the jumping. I asked her to make them sit and she said Nooo I love getting hugs... ugh!

Since I am home full time now I try to expose them to more new people, we will be walking in the park now so I am hoping that will help. Kirby did get her CGC so she can control herself, she is ok without Darby, they tend to feed off of each other.

My mohter-in-laws golden is 6 1/2 and still jumps and pushes to get pets. She is Darby's biological mother so I guess I know where he gets it. 

v


----------



## paula bedard

I was at the Vet a few days ago, after my first posting in this thread, and Ike was his usual excited self. We got the meet and greet under control with a down position, but he whimpered and cried during the entire down/stay.  My Vet, touched by Ike's adoration, said that she believes Golden's in general are a Joyous Breed, not necessarily hyper. I agree.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Mine is 12...I am still waiting. She actually lately has been quite "crazy" it is so funny. I am so happy she is still full of so much life!!!! 

Enjoy your goofy golden!


----------



## Samuel

*When do they clam down?*

I so appreciate this thread, my Samuel is now 14 months old and he is very hyper. I take him running all the time, we play with the toys everynight. But, whenever he sees me in the morning & when I come home from work, he whimpers and puts 2 or 3 toys in his mouth and goes round and round in circles. He always has to have a toy in his mouth. We have another dog, Hans, and they get along fine. So is this normal to do this? Just concerned


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Love this! I honestly had no idea that the whole grabbing something in their mouths was a "Golden" thing - I thought it was a Sophie thing. She gets so excited, that she has to have something in her mouth. She doesn't chew or damage anything, but she just has to have something to hold onto. Sophie also does this to say good morning to everyone, and for visitors. Funny!


----------



## Nicole74

I have the calmest dog ever and she was born that way. I was worried that I wouldn't be able to get her up and walk, but sure enough, she loves it and off we go. My dog is very lazy in the house. I'm lucky to get a full half hour of fetch time in the house, usually it's only a few minutes at a time.


----------



## kgiff

I'm still waiting for my 8 year old to calm down. However, he's been pretty good with greeting people since he was about 3, but that took a lot of work. My 20 month old is only really a spaz when greeting my husband and I, he has a much calmer demeanor in general as long as his getting training and exercise regularly.


----------



## Maxs Mom

As stated earlier training give the dogs an outlet for energy and if the dog is less confident (laid back can be a sign not saying it is) it can make them more confident and more fun. Goldens love to work with their owners that is for sure! Lots of things can be done. 

I just want to add to my post when this thread first appeared. Maxine did not settle down until the cancer forced her to. It was a sad day when she stopped bouncing. RIP 

Ann


----------



## maggie1951

I don't think they ever calm down lol


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I picked Sophie up from daycare last week, and the owner laughed and told me she had played hard all day and that she should be tired for the night. I told him that she is never tired out after daycare anymore, she is still raring to go for the evening. He asked me how old she was, I told him she'd be 2 at the end of March. He said that maybe she'd slow down a bit soon. I told him that I hoped she never does - I'll be sad when that day comes!


----------



## bwoz

paula bedard said:


> I was at the Vet a few days ago, after my first posting in this thread, and Ike was his usual excited self. We got the meet and greet under control with a down position, but he whimpered and cried during the entire down/stay.  My Vet, touched by Ike's adoration, said that she believes Golden's in general are a Joyous Breed, not necessarily hyper. I agree.


Aw now that's a Vet that really knows. Banner's the same way, even if he sits and isn't squirming or flopping around or anything, he's crying and whining and chirping the whole time. Even when he's being petted. It's pretty amazing how much they love our attention.


----------



## missmarstar

Sam is going to be 3 in May and is still extremely exuberant when meeting new people. Dillon, 4 years old, is much more calm and mellow, but definitely still has his moments.


----------



## Muddypaws

I don't know that they ever do... they can learn to control the "urge" but calm down???

Last summer I had 1.5 yr. old Kirby, 2.5 yr. old Darby and 8 yr. old Scully, when ever someone new crossed their path they all went crazy. At least I could get Scully to sit for pets faster, however she tends to sit and wrap her front legs around people so.... name your method - bouncing, nudging, hugging.... it's still silly Golden excitement.


----------



## jlucianil

*No yet!*

I have a five and a four year old girls, they still haven't calmed down, but I like them like that, they are so much fun!


----------



## rosemary

paula bedard said:


> Your girl sounds like my Ike. He was 2 in January. We have so few visitors to our home that each time someone does venture over, Ike goes nuts. He had learned proper behavior as a pup and adolescent but it all went our the window last fall. I'm thinking of taking him to Obedience class again to refresh his meet and greet skills.
> 
> Just this morning a group of Jehovah's Witnesses came down our driveway while Ike was out. Let's just say, he was OVERJOYED to see them.  I was watching from upstairs and could't get outside to Ike before he noticed them. I overheard the gentleman say " You haven't been trained." Yes he has, just needs it again.


in my case i would be overjoyed for the dogs to see off jehovahs witnesses off my door step lol and actully they usully do lol as for claming dopwn im with bigdawg i thing arnie was positively manic till he was about 13


----------



## bwricks

*Remember what they were bred for...*

It is important to remember that, as working dogs, these animals were bred to go go go and go some more. The most important thing we can do for our dogs is to make sure that they are getting a ton of exercise. Here is a good post on the subject: 

https://easyretrievertraining.com/golden-retrievers-calm-down/


----------



## Julie Timmons

Samuel said:


> I so appreciate this thread, my Samuel is now 14 months old and he is very hyper. I take him running all the time, we play with the toys everynight. But, whenever he sees me in the morning & when I come home from work, he whimpers and puts 2 or 3 toys in his mouth and goes round and round in circles. He always has to have a toy in his mouth. We have another dog, Hans, and they get along fine. So is this normal to do this? Just concerned




My 15 month old always has to have something in his mouth when he is excited and he is frantic until he finds something. If he can’t find something, he tries to bite your clothes, not a good alternative! 
His morning routine is to pick my husbands dirty socks out of the hamper and bring them to me in bed for snuggles. Not my fave thing to have wagged in my face but he is cute so he gets away with it. 
But to answer your question, it seems to be a pretty common thing for goldens. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

